# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Motor này là motor gì?

## Gamo

Chào các bác,

Em mới tậu 1 bầy mấy em motor này, lật qua lật lại mà vẫn không hiểu tại sao nó có tới 6 dây:


Ký hiệu của em nó là Vexta K0175, Brushless DC Motor. DC Motor thì chỉ cần 2 dây thôi chứ sao tới 6 dây lận ta?

Có cao thủ nào biết cách dùng, chỉ em với :x

----------


## biết tuốt

step motor có 6 dây

----------


## biết tuốt

k sài đưa em sài cho bác đo kích thước bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## Gamo

Bác trả tiền đây em đưa liền  :Cool: 

Con này là brushless mà, sao là stepper được?

----------


## biết tuốt

à em k đọc kỹ , nhìn giống step quá , bao nhiêu bác ? inbox cái coi bác k dùng bán rẻ đi chứ đề nhìn mà "bất lực" thì hơi bực hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

hình như vẫn còn 1 đống drive của nó bên Dương Bá Trạc , mấy con này không có drive thì cũng giống step không có drive vậy đó, nhìn nó mà muốn khóc luôn ( vì đâu có cách gì làm cho nó chạy ) 
*** những con này nếu có đi chung drive thì có thể chạy nhanh chậm và dừng tức thì được , nhưng dừng theo vị trí thì không được, nếu muốn dừng đúng vị trí thì cần có thêm encorder và drive phải là loại điều khỉ dừng đúng vị trí luôn ( em học lõm anh em bán hàng vậy đó chứ không biết chính xác à nha)
*** Muốn biết con này như thế nào thì cứ hỏi sư phụ Nhat Son kìa

----------


## hunter_dt

Bruless là không chổi than mà bác. Đây là động cơ  không chổi than DC, tốc độ quay rất khủng và bền bỉ vì nó không có chổi than. Thường thì Bruless có 3 dây lực nhưng của bác có 6 dây nên e phỏng đoán 3 dây còn lại là Encoder, hoặc mỗi pha 2 dây song song. Ko tìm nổi thông tin con của bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuong

ặc 8 đây mà, em có 3 con thấy ghi 2000rpm không biết độ cho cái gì, mà driver cũng không có lấy gì nghịch đây không biết nữa. đang bế tắc các bác cao thủ có ý kiến gì không, tiện thể giúp em với

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em nhầm, 8 dây. cảm ơn các bác. Sư phụ Nhất Sơn đâu mất tiêu ùi?

Nếu nó giống con BLDC trong máy in bữa trước em hỏi, chỉ có 6 dây, thỉ mấy sợi đó chắc có nội dung sau: 2 sợi 24v (V+, Gnd), 2 sợi 5v, 1 sợi clock, 1 sợi enable. Nhưng con đó là motor tích hơp driver 6 sợi, con ni chắc giống bác Nam nói, mấy sợi điều khiển, mấy sợi còn lại là encoder. 

Hunter_dt: hôm có hứa tặng chú cái motor 5 pha, chú có bao giờ vào SG ko thì anh đưa cho?

Bác Biết Tuốt: bác ra Dương Bá Trạc, còn mấy con á. Bác chạy được thì chỉ cho em với  :Smile: )

----------


## hunter_dt

> Hehe, em nhầm, 8 dây. cảm ơn các bác. Sư phụ Nhất Sơn đâu mất tiêu ùi?
> 
> Nếu nó giống con BLDC trong máy in bữa trước em hỏi, chỉ có 6 dây, thỉ mấy sợi đó chắc có nội dung sau: 2 sợi 24v (V+, Gnd), 2 sợi 5v, 1 sợi clock, 1 sợi enable. Nhưng con đó là motor tích hơp driver 6 sợi, con ni chắc giống bác Nam nói, mấy sợi điều khiển, mấy sợi còn lại là encoder. 
> 
> Hunter_dt: hôm có hứa tặng chú cái motor 5 pha, chú có bao giờ vào SG ko thì anh đưa cho?
> 
> Bác Biết Tuốt: bác ra Dương Bá Trạc, còn mấy con á. Bác chạy được thì chỉ cho em với )


Hic, e chắc còn lâu mới có cơ hội vào Sài Gòn, e đang đi học mà  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

ẹc ẹc... thôi để bữa nào anh có thứ gì hay ho mà nhè nhẹ sẽ tặng chú bù. Chứ gửi con motor qua bưu điện chắc anh hết tiền quá, anh là giáo viên mà  :Smile: )

----------


## hunter_dt

> ẹc ẹc... thôi để bữa nào anh có thứ gì hay ho mà nhè nhẹ sẽ tặng chú bù. Chứ gửi con motor qua bưu điện chắc anh hết tiền quá, anh là giáo viên mà )


 :Big Grin: , thế chắc a hiểu tâm lí sinh viên hay chọc phá gì rồi đấy  :Big Grin: , mà ko biết a làm gì mà thấy a găm đồ kinh lắm nhé, hở ra là xúc về liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

anh đang xây dây chuyền sản xuất thiết bị điện tử, làm hadrware bán cho các bác trên diễn đàn  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

brushless DC motor = động cơ có rotor bằng nam châm và ko có chổi thân, có thể là 2 phase hoặc 3 phase, 

3 phase thì thường có 3 dây coil . còn ko thì 6 dây ( người ta ko thik túm trong motor thik để dây ra ngoài vì 1 lí do nào đấy  :Smile:  )

motor này cần bộ điều khiển, để dễ điều khiển nhất và hiệu quả nhất người ta gắn thêm mí con hall senor để detec vị trí cực của rotor rotor ở chỗ nào mở điện phase nào để quay, cứ thế là motor quay
trường hợp thông thường nhất motor 3 phase có 3 phase > 3 sensor > thêm 3 dây sensor + 2 dây nguồn nuôi tổng cộng 5 dây

motor brushless dc thông thường 3 phase  có 3 dây cho coil và 5 dây của hall sensor ( các trường hợp khác banh xác motor ra check ..... nếu ko có manual)

có thể dkhien ko cần hall sensor với kỹ thuật cảm biến back-EMF. mấy motor brushless tóc độ cao hay dùng kiểu này như quay dĩa CDROM, dc HDD

trường hợp motor của bác gamo, ko có sheet, thì phải dùng pp giải phẫu học thôi ah

b.r

----------


## Bias

giống bộ này của em , cùng màu .  :Smile:

----------


## hunter_dt

> brushless DC motor = động cơ có rotor bằng nam châm và ko có chổi thân, có thể là 2 phase hoặc 3 phase, 
> 
> 3 phase thì thường có 3 dây coil . còn ko thì 6 dây ( người ta ko thik túm trong motor thik để dây ra ngoài vì 1 lí do nào đấy  )
> 
> motor này cần bộ điều khiển, để dễ điều khiển nhất và hiệu quả nhất người ta gắn thêm mí con hall senor để detec vị trí cực của rotor rotor ở chỗ nào mở điện phase nào để quay, cứ thế là motor quay
> trường hợp thông thường nhất motor 3 phase có 3 phase > 3 sensor > thêm 3 dây sensor + 2 dây nguồn nuôi tổng cộng 5 dây
> 
> motor brushless dc thông thường 3 phase  có 3 dây cho coil và 5 dây của hall sensor ( các trường hợp khác banh xác motor ra check ..... nếu ko có manual)
> 
> ...


 Ý kiến chuyên giá có khác, đâu ra đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ui, sao mà em iu bác Nhất Sơn thía :x :x :x

Bác Bias ơi, bác có thể chụp thêm mấy tấm hình chỗ nối dây của mấy con driver của bác được ko? Em muốn nghía xem 8 sợi dây đó trên driver nó ghi là gì?

----------


## Bias

nó tới chục sợi dây , socket gần giống bộ nguồn máy tính . Motor nhét trong kẹt nên chưa chụp cho bác được .

----------


## Gamo

À à, em muốn xem cái driver ấy ạ, để xem nó ghi gì trên đó mà đoán :X

----------


## Bias

hàng đây , hix .

----------

